# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 22/04/2008

## Παναγιώτης

Μια και ανοίγει ο καιρός και μεγάλωσε η μέρα τι θα λέγατε για συνάντηση για καφεδάκι με θέα τη θάλασσα, όπως συνηθίζουμε;

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι Τρίτη 22-4-2008 ώρα 19:00 στο Breeze στη Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου* (είναι ακριβώς δίπλα από το βιβλιοπωλείο σημείο πώλησης εφημερίδων με το ίδιο όνομα).

Υπάρχει πάρκινγκ και μπορεί να φτάσει κάποιος και χρησιμοποιώντας το τραμ (στάση Τροκαντερό).
cafes.jpg

Τι λέτε;

----------


## scoufgian

καλη η ιδεα σου Παναγιωτη.Εγω μεσα ειμαι...............

----------


## Leo

Θα έρθω, εκτός απρόπτου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα έρθω και εγώ  :Wink:

----------


## master

An ksemperdepso noris 8a dwsw parwn paides!

----------


## scoufgian

παναγιωτη αμα βλεπεις να μαζευομαστε αρκετοι να πεταχτεις να προιδεασεις τον ιδιοκτητη για τον ερχομο μας..........:mrgreen::mrgreen:.μην δεν εχει που να μας βαλει:mrgreen:

----------


## efouskayak

Ωραία ιδέα Παναγιώτη και σε ωραίο σημείο αν και εβδομάδα με πολύ τρέξιμο θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ να έρθω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Τηλέμαχος

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, Καλή σας ημέρα.

Παρ' όλο που ήλθα κι εγώ πιο κοντά, και τις Τρίτες είμαι στον Πειραιά, πάλι δεν θα μπορέσω να σας γνωρίσω.
Φεύγουμε από το λιμάνι στις 18:00
Που θα πάει, κάποια μέρα θα τα καταφέρω.
Πολλούς χαιρετισμούς
Τηλέμαχος

----------


## marinos

KALHSPERA SE OLOUS,

ELPIZW EKTOS, APROOPTOU BEBAIA, NA KATAFERW NA ER8W KAI EPITELOUS NA SAS GNWRISW..

KALO SABBATOKURIAKO

MARINOS

----------


## TOXOTIS

kalhspera

kai egw mesa eimai

----------


## Apostolos

Σας ζηλεύω... Εγώ δέν μπορώ  :Sad:

----------


## Petros

Μεσα και εγω για την Τριτη.

----------


## caterina75

(Kλασικά) Δουλεύουμε

----------


## θοδωρης

LIPAME IME EKTOS ATHINON..DIAFORETIKA THA EDINA TO PARON..

----------


## Καπετάνιος

Δεν λέω με σιγουριά οτι θα έρθω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω  :Smile:  Ελπίζω να σας δώ εκεί!!

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

Για σας θα προσπαθήσω να ειμαι και εγώ στην παρέα σας την τρίτη εκτός απροόπτου.Καλή εβδομάδα και καλή ανάσταση, εαν δεν μπορέσω να έρθω.

----------


## sonia24

καλημερα. κρατηστε μου και εμενα μια θεση.

----------


## twilight

Παιδιά παρ' όλο που δεν έχω δραστηριοποιηθεί στο forum θα δώσω το παρόν και εγώ.

Καπτά-Τάσος

----------


## Giorgos_D

Νομίζω πως μετά από πολύμηνη απουσία πρέπει να δώσω και εγώ το παρόν....

----------


## evridiki

εεε.....μα και εγω μεσα!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giannis Mhxanikos

Kai egw mesa eimai!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπενθύμιση: σήμερα συνάντηση για καφεδάκι



> *Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι Τρίτη 22-4-2008 ώρα 19:00 στο Breeze στη Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου* (είναι ακριβώς δίπλα από το βιβλιοπωλείο σημείο πώλησης εφημερίδων με το ίδιο όνομα).
> 
> Υπάρχει πάρκινγκ και μπορεί να φτάσει κάποιος και χρησιμοποιώντας το τραμ (στάση Τροκαντερό).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5425
> 
> Τι λέτε;

----------


## Νaval22

θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι και εγώ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ θα είμαι κατά τις 20:00 όπως και αρκετοί που έχουν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## gtogias

Να περάσετε όλοι καλά.

Γιώργος

----------


## parianos

Εγω δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω σημερα για προσωπικους λογους  :Sad: .

----------


## twilight

Πολύ αξιόλογο το μέρος, πάντως.

Πολύ καλή επιλογή, μπράβο σας.

Προσδοκώ μετά το μπάρκο μου και στην επόμενη συνάντησή μας.

----------


## sonia24

θελω να καταγγειλω οτι στη χτεσινη συναντηση καποια μελη του φορουμ χωρις να θελω να ονομασω, με αναγκασαν να επιδειξω την ταυτοτητα μου προκειμενου να πιστοποιηθει η πραγματικη ηλικια μου. δυστυχως γι' αυτους δεν την κουβαλαγα!

----------


## Leo

Θέλω να επιβεβαιώσω αυτό που καταγγέλει η sonia24 και με αυτό τον τρόπο να βγάλω την ουρά μου απέξω..  :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε για την παρέα Σόνια.

----------


## Apostolos

Έπρεπε όμως να βγάλουμε φώτο με το "λάφυρο"...

----------


## Leo

Βγάλαμε ... εσυ δεν είσουνα.. :Razz:

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Έπρεπε όμως να βγάλουμε φώτο με το "λάφυρο"...


Υπάρχει και θα την έχεις συντομα στο e-mail σου....

----------


## thodoris7

Παιδιά , καλά περάσατε ;
Ποιοι είσασταν;
Εγώ δυστυχώς μόλις είδα το mail και αργοπόρησα μία μέρα  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Μετά το Πάσχα θα το κανονίσουμε πάλι!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τι θα λέγατε για την Τετάρτη στις 30/04/08 στο ίδιο μέρος ?

----------


## sonia24

> Τι θα λέγατε για την Τετάρτη στις 30/04/08 στο ίδιο μέρος ?


να ζητησουμε μικροτερο τραπεζι αυτη τη φορα, γιατι την προηγουμενη ειχαμε κλεισει ολο το χωρο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> να ζητησουμε μικροτερο τραπεζι αυτη τη φορα, γιατι την προηγουμενη ειχαμε κλεισει ολο το χωρο...


θα το ααφήσω να το κανονίσει ο Παναγιώτης οπότε μείνε ήσυχη  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Πάντως δεν ήρθαν να μας συναντήσουν και κανένα από τα μέλη που είχαν ένα κάρο ερωτησεις και απορίες ,να τα συζητούσαμε από κοντά ,και να λύναμε κάθε απορία !Ελπίζω στην επόμενη, να βρουν λίγο χρόνο και να έρθουν να γνωριστούμε .Έχει και καλό κρασί !

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Επειδή αναφέρθηκε αρκετά το θέμα ηλικίας, ε, χμμ, ποιό είναι το κρίσιμο σημείο καμπής;

----------


## sonia24

> Επειδή αναφέρθηκε αρκετά το θέμα ηλικίας, ε, χμμ, ποιό είναι το κρίσιμο σημείο καμπής;


αν εισαι πανω απο 27 θεωρεισαι υπερηλικας, αλλα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις...υπαρχει μια ελαστικοτητα σε αυτο το θεμα. Οσο για το κρασι, να πληροφορησουμε οτι στην πισω πλευρα το μαγαζιου υπαρχει πατητηρι για αμεση καταναλωση. Ο Νικος το ξερει, γιατι ειχε περιεργεια να δει πως γινεται ο μουστος.

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Πάνω από 27 υπερήλικας;;; Ωχ. Ελπίζω να ανήκω στις εξαιρέσεις.
Τώρα για το κρασί, από δω μακριά που είμαι μόνο να ζηλέυω μπορώ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Τι θα λέγατε για την Τετάρτη στις 30/04/08 στο ίδιο μέρος ?


Sorry, αλλα εγω θα απουσιαζω. Την προηγουμενη συναντηση λογω δουλειας, και την επομενη λογω διακοπων!!

----------


## sonia24

θα δω αν θα τα καταφερω να ερθω γιατι προς το παρον νοσηλευομαι. 
Αν νοιωσω καλυτερα θα ειμαι και εγω εκει.

----------


## Nautikos II

Δεν το κανουμαι 10 Μαιου Σαββατο, να εχουμαι χωνεψει και το αρνι???:mrgreen:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Τετάρτη στις 30/04/08 στο ίδιο μέρος * *ώρα προσέλευσης 20:00.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σας θυμίζω αυτην την τετάρτη την συναντηση μας για όσους είναι Αθήνα  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εγώ θα είμαι μαζευτήκαμε δύο μάνι μάνι :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Εγώ θα είμαι μαζευτήκαμε δύο μάνι μάνι


δυστυχως αυτη τη φορα δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω,λογω δουλειας,καλυτερα λογω χωσιματος απο αδειουχους............:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Εκτός απροόπτου θα έρθω κι εγώ...

Αν και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω πως καλό ειναι να μην γινονται 2-3 συναντησεις μαζεμένες και μετά να ξεχνιόμαστε...  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Και εγώωωω

----------


## dkampouroglou

Εκτός απροόπτου θα έρθω κι εγώ, μαζί με τον φίλο μου τον Stefanos_p.
Αν δεν χαθούμε στο δρόμο...

----------


## nektarios15

θα είμαι και εγώ.

----------


## sonia24

αν τα χαπια δε μου προκαλεσουν υπνηλια θα ερθω. ελπιζω αυτη τη φορα να εχουμε χωρο γιατι θα ερθω με το πι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ναι θα έχουμε χώρο, έμαθα ότι έχουν και καινούριο μούστο  :Razz:

----------


## evridiki

Θα ειμαι και εγω στην ωρα μου...θα πιασουμε και τον μαη νωριτερα??? :Very Happy:

----------

